# 2010 Rogue cut-out issue



## mortis_alaska (Nov 30, 2020)

Settle in... this is weird. 2010 Rogue SL AWD; 125K miles.
I’m troubleshoot a very odd behavior which is that the vehicle shudders, or hesitates, or cuts out... I’m. It really sure how to explain it. At speed, it will feel like the vehicle wants to completely die for a second or less. There is no loss of displays, no drop in RPM or speed. It’s simply feel like you hit a wall, and bust through.
It ONLY happens when there is blowing snow or active snow fall, and the more material in the air more pronounced the “stall” is. 
NO CODES OR DISPLAY ERRORS. 
Two years ago the CVT was replaced under warranty during the summer and this problem began shortly after winter set in. I suspected the CVT as it was the last major item to be worked on. Had it checked at the dealer, and they ruled out CVT.
It was intermittent, and since it throws no codes the dealer was unable to diagnose. Limped through the winter with a handful of incidents.
Summer came, zero issues. Winter arrives again and same behavior. I noticed the cap to the air filter chamber was loose and thought that might be it. Secured it and problem improved but did not stop. After more investigation, discovered that, in the repair of the CVT I assume, the air hose from output side of the air filter chamber was attached but had not been tightened. EUREKA! except, not. Again, improved issue but still not completely resolved. 
We are in another winter now and just this morning, blowing snow. Slight hesitation etc...
All TSB have been applied to vehicle. My suspicion is that moisture or vacuum break is causing this in the intake system. I’m currently researching where the other end of the loose hose goes but haven’t found it yet. Also, am suspicious of the MAF sensor... 
Any thoughts on this weird one?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

A wet MAF can cause all sorts of issues, if perhaps the weather is finding a way past your airbox. One other item often-overlooked is the Intake Temperature sensor (IAT). If it's lying the car will have unexplained episodes of rich and lean. Also, don't overlook something obvious-but-invisible like snow clogging the intake. If it can't breathe it can't accelerate, If your scanner will stream the MAF, look for a sudden drop in airflow if the problem is a blockage. Some later Rogues actually had a bulletin for snow blockages.


----------



## mortis_alaska (Nov 30, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> A wet MAF can cause all sorts of issues, if perhaps the weather is finding a way past your airbox. One other item often-overlooked is the Intake Temperature sensor (IAT). If it's lying the car will have unexplained episodes of rich and lean. Also, don't overlook something obvious-but-invisible like snow clogging the intake. If it can't breathe it can't accelerate, If your scanner will stream the MAF, look for a sudden drop in airflow if the problem is a blockage. Some later Rogues actually had a bulletin for snow blockages.


THANKS! Makes me feel like I’m looking in the right direction. I need to find a schematic of the air flow system, as I’m not even sure where the MAF sits. I’ve wondered about snow simply coming in the intake. Iva head the vehicle since new, has 125K on it and never had this issue until a couple of years ago, but when I look at the air scoop under the hood I always think... what on earth keeps stuff from just flying in there!!! Maybe I need to find an image of that and make sure something isn’t missing!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Well, the air filter should keep stuff out, but on an old horse it may not fit right. The MAF and IAT are integral, it will be right on top of the airbox outlet where the rubber bellows connects. Don't overlook a small leak in the bellows, either. Even a tiny crack will be unmetered air and may let the weather in.


----------

